# [WorkBlog] HYBRID COOLING



## valdus_heresi (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi all
I introduce myself, Valdus, I make a hybrid system for graphics card since... 2014.
(Sorry for my bad English, I'm french)
I started hybrid systems on the Gtx 780 in 2014 and for the Gtx 980 in 2015/2016, and now, I'm making a new version. Best and one made professional.
I use a large numbers of machine (milling machine for example) and 3D software for the design.

*Website:*
http://valdus.free.fr/
*Facebook:*
https://www.facebook.com/HybridCoolingModding/
*review performance for V2 (Gtx 980):*
http://valdus.free.fr/Bench.html
http://valdus.free.fr/generic2.html

*Sponsorship:*
- _Aquatuning_ ( http://www.aquatuning.de/ )

Already a few months I started working on this version 3, so I make you a quick summary, date-by-date of what has already been.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*25-07-2016* : Received a GTX 1080 Strix (gaming version)
















*03-08-2016 : First plans for the Backplate (3ds max 2016).*






*07-08-2016 : 3D renderings (substance painter)*


----------



## valdus_heresi (Sep 17, 2016)

*17-09-2016*:

Finally the first achievement!
(a lot of work to be done yet and little different than on the plan)































I was making the piece with aluminium, then she was anodized and engraved


----------



## valdus_heresi (Sep 27, 2016)

*Last news:*

A large heatsink, really heavy and anodized.





She is going to be cut, drill and tapping.

The copper will be positioned between frontplate/Heatsink and GDDR5X.
scheme =>


----------



## valdus_heresi (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Sep 30, 2016)

Many thanks to antec. My new sponsor.
I'll make an adapter to install their AIO on any graphics card.


----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Vario (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow you have a lot of skill nice work!


----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you very much Vario


----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2016)

Those are some pretty cool looking heatsinks (pun intended)


----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 4, 2016)

Haha!  Thank you FreefomEclipse!











polishing micromesh ( http://www.sisweb.com/micromesh/ )


----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks to Bitspower to trust me and to sponsor my Hybrid cooling system.
They will take care to provide me with the internal parts (fittings) and chrome tubing.

For the occasion, I'm their create a fairing and a backplate dedicate to this company.


----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 8, 2016)

VRM Safety ! 





( http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/39/1475057742-vrmfafe1.jpg )​


----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Oct 30, 2016)

*Thank you GELID SOLUTIONS My new sponsor ! *


----------



## valdus_heresi (Nov 3, 2016)

Publish in French magazine


----------



## valdus_heresi (Nov 5, 2016)

Gift from Gelid !


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 5, 2016)

Really nice work! Congratulations!!


----------



## valdus_heresi (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you very much uuuaaaaaa !


----------



## valdus_heresi (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## valdus_heresi (Dec 20, 2016)

3D preview (final design)




More info : https://www.facebook.com/HybridCool...829.1684475015207559/1754338501554543/?type=3
(Sorry, in french )

I have decide to sell (small amount) from January 15 (compatible all graphics cards). I did a crowdfunding to start my business. And successful!

( https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hybrid-cooling-modding-computer/x/15232583#/ )


----------

